# Need Bids for New Residential Construction



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a general contractor and although I havebids frommy usual subs, I thought I would throw this out there for an opportunity to meetsome new folks and give the PFF guys(and gals)a chance.....

Please only reply if you have proper insurance/ worker's comp and local builder references, and know your OSHA requirements. Emailme -[email protected].

Interested in #'s for:

1. Framing

2. Hardi Siding / Trim

3. VinylSoffit / Facia

4. Stucco / Brick Pavers (wall and floor)

5.Drywall 

6. Open cell foam insulation

7. Concrete form and finish

8. Electrician

9. Painter.

10. Lull rental (4wd per month)

11. Roofer.

Thanks,

J.W. Graves Construction


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Drywall: Ryan Culpepper Drywall - Ryan Culpepper - 850-304-6789

Vinyl Siding, Soffit, & Trim: Chris Ford Inc - Chris Ford - 850-712-4522

Paint: Diversified Coatings - Kevin Adams - 850-554-3525

Concrete Form & Finish: Eugene Satterfield LLC - Eugene Saterfield - 850-304-1127


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mills and sons stucco LLC 850-288-1020 John Mills -Stucco and painting-


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I know you didn't list it, but thought I would throw it out:

Landscaping: Lawn Plus LLC, office-994-9999, cell-232-6439, 13 years in business----contact Andrew.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I felt compelled to ask, are you looking for Quality or cheap? I know how tough the market is and not many GC's have any loyalty to quality subs, they are looking for cheap.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay Palmgren

(850) 777-1221 Ph

(850) 932-8358 Fax 

[email protected]

Eller & Sons Construction, Inc & BOSS Commercial Building Services



Commercial roofing contractors.



Licensed, 2 Mil general Liability, work comp, 9 pages of commercial and government references. Manufacturer certified thru several for metal and low slope roofing and able to offer 20 year NDL weathertightness warranties on materials and workmanship thru manufacturer.



I have worked for 6 of the GC's on this forum, and dozens of others on here. You will recogognize many of the GC's names on our references.



If you are interested, I will send you our cover letter and references, and would appreciate being added to your bid list.


----------

